# Fish oil?



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Anyone take fish oil? What were the benefits when you initially went on it?


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Take 7 of those things a day. Just make sure your omega 3 fatty acids are balanced with omega 6 fatty acids.

It's a good way to get rid of pimples, and there's a large number of health benefits and more performance that comes with it.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> Take 7 of those things a day. Just make sure your omega 3 fatty acids are balanced with omega 6 fatty acids.
> 
> It's a good way to get rid of pimples, and there's a large number of health benefits and more performance that comes with it.


Omega 3 fish oil is one of the best 'non placebo bs' supplements you can take. The most likely to have 'true effect' . It has been studied throughly.

Acne reduction, healthy skin, healthy hormone support, healthy cardiovascular system, improved brain performance, improved energy, improved mood, and much more...

But don't supplement it with Omega 6 or 9! The reason is we already have more than enough Omega 6 and from our daily food sources! (oil etc).
Read up about it.
If you supplement with Omega 6 you are messing up the already poor ratio of Omega 3 to Omega 6 even more.

When choosing food supplements, inform yourself about ratio's, it's something i also didn't know when i started taking Omega fats!
It's not always "more of everything is better"


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I take 1 a day and have for over a year... Havent noticed a difference in anything really..


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Laith said:


> I take 1 a day and have for over a year... Havent noticed a difference in anything really..


You need to take like 7 a day


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I've been taking 2 a day for the last few weeks...I've withdrawing from Paxil since July and I figure it can't hurt to take them


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> You need to take like 7 a day


Do you know the dosage? I think the ones I take are 1000mg. I can notice some difference with just 1 a day but think I'll try upping mine. I also try to eat fish 3-4 times a week. And snack on nuts.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Pro tip: Cut down all omega 6's. Otherwise the Omega 3 may not be effective if at all.

*Omega 6's* - All refined oils. (barring a few exceptions)

*Safe fat sources(mono + full saturates)* - butter, coconut, olive oil, avocado, eggs


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> Pro tip: Cut down all omega 6's. Otherwise the Omega 3 may not be effective if at all.
> 
> *Omega 6's* - All refined oils. (barring a few exceptions)


This is nonsense. It is true that refining of oils removes omega3's but leaves omega6's. These oils are used in processed foods so that they have a longer shelf life because omega3's rancify more quickly. But some oils are naturally very low in omega3's and high in omega6's. Nuts are an excellent source of 6's but do not contain 3's. That doesn't mean that nuts should be avoided. Omega6's are important too and nuts are beneficial for other reasons too.

Processed foods should certainly be avoided, and not just because of their oil complement. A good variety of natural, unprocessed oils should be consumed daily. I take seed oil capsules and fish oil capsules. Capsuels are favourable because they protect the oil from oxidisation. I use sunflower oil on salads and I only fry in coconut oil. I keep the sunflower oil in the fridge to prevent it from rancifying. You can tell when oil is starting to rancify. It will smell sweet and taste bitter. It will also be greasy on the tongue. Good fats are not greasy.

Coconut oil is saturated fat so it is safe to fry in. Unsaturated fats turn into trans fats when they are heated. It doesn't taste at all of coconut but it does impart a nice buttery flavour. Also it has a beneficial effect on cholesterol as it is short chain saturated fat. It is the long chain ones that are bad. Long chain saturated fats are also greasy on the tongue whereas coconut oil is not at all but rather has a nice buttery texture. Your senses will tell you if a fat is good for you or not. Bitter tasting and/or greasy textured fats are neither palatible nor healthy...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took one before going to bed once - ended up vomiting the next morning. The oil must have gone bad.


----------



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Makes me sweat like a race horse...


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

5 days ago i started taking fish oil after reading up on the benefits of high doses of it at around 10 grams a day. it has only been 5 days so it is much to early to notice any effects from it yet though, but hopefully this supplement will help my mood out. im going to give it 2 months to see if i notice anything from it.


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Hemp seed oil is the healthiest for you. Just don't heat it or it'll turn bitter.


----------



## Baired (Oct 17, 2011)

H Vatican,
Some benefits of fish oil are:
Fish oil stabilize weight,
Fish oil eases depression,
Fish oil improves your vision,
Fish oil prevents from heart and cardio disease,
Fish oil reduces cholesterol level,
Fish oil prevents from joint pains.


----------



## Balaka (Nov 4, 2011)

It contains Omega 3 which is really important to prevent us from high blood pressure . Moreover, it also helps to improve your eyesight .


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been taking them for a few weeks... haven't really noticed anything yet.

I concur about Omega-3 though. Fish oil tablets are the easiest source of getting Omega-3 in our modern environment. If you can source grass-fed meat, true free-range chicken, or wild salmon, you won't really need this supplement (they're fats are all Omega-3). The problem is that grain-fed, farmed animals (most meat in the supermarket) produce saturated, Omega-6 in their fat instead. This is part of the "meat is bad for you" fallacy that many vegetarians preach... good quality meat is great for you.


----------



## meganh (Sep 13, 2011)

"Enteric-coated" fish oil capsules helps prevent fish-burp afterwards. I used to take the regular (fish oil capsules, that is, not coated) and the fish burps were horrible...just a word of advise!


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I also take fish oil and have been taking it for years. I take 2gram per day.
There are people who use really high doses like 20gr or more but I read that this is dangerous because fish oil thins the blood and if you overdo it you could bleed to death. 

Anyway, what kind of brand do you use? How can you determine wether an oil is good? Do you open a few capsuls and taste wether it tastes like rancid fish?


----------



## Alexbit (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys,.
Fish Oil have many benefits but the main benefits of Fish Oils is that its play very big role to clear your body muscles and get your body shape very well,.


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't take fish oil, instead I take flax seed once a day for the Omega 3's...I just buy the ground mill stuff. You can put it in whatever you want, but I just down it with my OJ at breakfast usually.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Flax seed oil is good but it doesn't stay fresh long that is the issue. Flax seed bottles which you buy in the supermarket which have been sitting in the shelf for weeks is most likely already rancid. I'd never use that stuff. That is why fish oil is much more practical.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

VaticanWarlock said:


> Anyone take fish oil? What were the benefits when you initially went on it?


 I tried it for a while. Took it every day. Didn't notice a thing.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I take three 1200 mg capsules a day, usually with a meal or a glass of milk.

The only bad "side effect" I've noticed is that my burps taste and smell like fish for a few hours after I take it.

As far as helping my anxiety, it hasn't done squat.

If I'm getting any other benefits from it they're not noticable to me. I know fish oil is good for you but as far as making me *feel* better I can't say it has.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

fish or fish oils are very beneficial. I absolutely notice a difference.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

helena said:


> fish or fish oils are very beneficial. I absolutely notice a difference.


Could you be more specific? What benefits have you noticed and how do you know fish oil is the reason for them?


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I also notice no difference at all. I only take fish oil because it's healthy but you cannot really tell any difference.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had fairly bad shoulder injuries and I attribute fish oil to helping my joint pain and mobility.
What people need to understand with stuff like fish oil, vitamin and dietary mineral supplements is that it's not so much you'll necessarily feel anything, it's the fact you feel NOTHING but when you're deficient, that's when you'll really feel it.

One good example is vitamin D. People that spend everyday outside will not feel anything as such, because they will just always have a quite optimal level of serum vitamin D levels but if they became a total recluse and stopped leaving the house and getting sunlight and assuming they don't supplement with vitamin D, their serum vitamin D levels will decline with them eventually becoming fairly deficient (can be made even worse with a diet low in vitamin D) and their quality of life consequently suffers.


----------

